# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik ben behoorlijk gelukkig

## Leontien

> Nederlanders blijken behoorlijk tevreden met hun leven. Gemiddeld geven ze zichzelf een 7,4 voor geluk.


nu.nl

Hoe sta jij in het leven. Ben je behoorlijk gelukkig of juist helemaal niet.

Breng je stem uit en geef hieronder je reactie!

----------


## jolanda27

Ik vind mezelf een geluksvogel. (in de liefde dan toch  :Big Grin:  ) Mijn man laat mij de ruimte om mezelf te kunnen zijn. 
Het enigste wat ik nodig heb om gelukkiger te kunnen worden, is meer in balans komen met mezelf. Daarmee bedoel ik te zegggen; doordat ik teveel antennes heb, trek ik mij nog teveel het reilen en zeilen van andere mensen aan. Hier kan ik erg onrustig in mijn hoofd van worden. 
Dus mijn taak voor mezelf is, om assertiever te worden en meer mijn grenzen aan te leren geven. 
Afgezien daarvan ben ik een heel tevreden mens!  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

Ik ben ook behoorlijk gelukkig  :Big Grin:  heel véél zelfs ....maar daar ben ik in gegroeid door de jaren ...door vallen en opstaan ..... Ik ben zeer zelf-standig ... MIN-PUNT.....Tevéél energie aan andere mensen geven ..... het lijkt hier soms op ..... open-deur-dagen... ik ben altijd de biecht-stoel (moeder) geweest van familie / vrienden .... en raad-gever geweest .....nu begint dit wel zwaar door te wegen ... (grenzen aangeven hé Jolanda  :Big Grin: )ik word dit jaar 60 .... ik wil ook eens een schouder waar ik kan op rusten ..... :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

Even nog een kleine aanvulling;
Geluk zit in kleine dingen, niet in het grote! Aandacht schenken aan elkaar. Er gewoon zijn als je medemens het niet zo makkelijk heeft. Niet een hoop, bla-bla, maar gewoon luisteren of soms praktische hulp geven. 
Attent zijn voor elkaar, niet alles maar als vanzelfsprekend zien. 
@ Suske, ik hoop dat jij mensen in je omgeving hebt waar jij je kwetsbaarheid kunt en mag tonen, daar krijg jij ook energie van.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Suske'52

@Jolanda  :Smile:  ja ...je hebt gelijk het zit hem in kleine dingen .....maar problemen dienen zich aan ...overal ...natuurlijk ...de éne zijn kruis is zwaarder dan de andere ....in mijn omgeving zijn ze het zo gewoon dat ik onder alles mijn schouders zet ..... :Confused: al mijn leven lang ....één adres ...bij ....... nu op termijn ...begint dit wel eens zwaar door te wegen .... :Wink: In het verleden hebben ze me meermaals gezegd ( spirituele weg ) ...dat ik mijn persoonlijke naam niet zomaar gekregen heb  :Wink:

----------


## essie79

Ik had mijn 20jarige jubuleum van depressie gevierd, en toen werd ik zwanger. Mijn zoontje is nu bijna 8 maanden en ik ben niet meer of minder depri dan de gemiddelde mens. Mijn zoontje is echt mijn redding geweest. De dokter had gezegd dat mijn depressie naar 2 kanten door kon slaan, gelukkig voor mij is dat naar de goeie kant doorgeslagen. Wel was ik bang dat het er erger van terug zou komen als mijn zoontje geboren zou worden. Gelukkig is dat niet niet gebeurt. Dus ja...ik ben nu erg gelukkig!!

----------


## Suske'52

@ essie79  :Smile:  Fijn voor jou .... :Smile:  dat het nd. goeie kant gegaan is ....wat ook veel mensen vergeten ...is ....dat men met dankbaar/heid zijn/tonen ..... nd. medemens ..... ook met hetgeen men bezit / .....dat geeft zo een warm gevoel ....dat helpt je al veel op weg naar positief denken ...  :Smile:  :Big Grin:  geniet van je zoontje ...ze zijn zo vlug groot  :Smile:

----------


## albertus

Het kan VEEL beter,heb geen reden om blij te zijn,in 5 jaar is het zo erg verslechterd met alles dat ik dit wel mag zeggen.
Stond altijd klaar voor anderen om ze te helpen en nu ik zelf hulp moet hebben kennen ze me niet meer.
Altijd en eeuwig het zelfde liedje,op deze manier gaat mijn hele vertrouwen in de mensheid er aan onderdoor.
Had vaker zulke verhalen gehoord maar had nooit verwacht dat het mij zou overkomen.

----------

